# Should I remove my lip piercing



## southcitybabe (Feb 8, 2009)

Ive had it pierced for about maybe 3 years and its pulled my gums down at the front two bottom teeth and when i catch it it can hurt quite abit. now ive noticed a slight gap between the teeth, not very noticable but the last few days it feels worse. my tongue touching my teeth you can feel the slit of a gap all the way down between and its quite worrying, I wear a flat back stud and its plastic rather than any metal but still could this get worse over time? or is it time to remove?


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 8, 2009)

I had quite a few problems with mine which is one of the reasons I got rid of it, my boyfriend had a few too. He also had a black plastic stud which over time sunk into his lip so he had a layer of skin over it, he had to go to hospital and have it removed. I think they're more bother than they're worth and if it's starting to hurt you it's probably best to take it out, its up to you though.


----------



## Karren (Feb 8, 2009)

If it is potentially going to cause tooth or lip problems down the road I sure would remove it....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea, I'm with Karren on this... Arrest potential issues now.


----------



## Darla (Feb 8, 2009)

take it out


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with everyone


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2009)

If it's going to cause damage to your teeth and gums, I would remove it.


----------



## danaryan (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with everyone So do I, time to remove it.


----------



## Geek (Feb 9, 2009)

out


----------



## southcitybabe (Feb 9, 2009)

I took it out lastnight




feels weird but much better.


----------



## nanzmck (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope side lip piercings don't cause as much trouble as middle labrets do. I got mine recently, and it doesn't even come close to touching my teeth unless I smile really big. (Which hurts like heck at this point) I have a ring, maybe it's not as irritating as a stud?


----------

